# 22 Hornet



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 17 HMR CZ that never gets used. So I am thinking of going to the 22 Hornet.
Small varmits at under 200 yards

What is everyones thoughts??? Ruger offers 2 models one has a 24" barrel the other a 20" barrel. I am leaning to the 20". Anyone have one and use it alot??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I used a Winchester model 43 in 22 Hornet for years. Ten grains of 2400 is what I think I loaded with a 40 gr bullet. It's not that loud, cheap to reload, and I even shot two deer with it. As a kid growing up (the rifle was my fathers, then mine, now one of my son's) I reloaded that rifle using the old $4.50 Lee loader that you used a hammer to load with. I put a lot of rounds through that old rifle, and you would need a truck to haul the critters I put down with it.

My oldest son has a CZ in 22 Hornet and really likes the set trigger. I have thought about buying a single shot Hornet. The 17 KHornet looks very tempting too.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Ruger m77 22hornet I use it for 100yds and less. I have only been able to get about one inch groups at best. There are far better rifles in that caliber than this Ruger. There are fixes to make them shoot better but there are better options than that rifle.

"Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" was originally written as Chuck Norris' theme song.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the Hornet zog especially with the fairly new Lil Gun powder.
I have two Hornet barrels for my TC Contender Carbine, but the Contender is almost as hold sensitive as a springer airgun.
Unless you have an aversion to single shots,,,I'd consider a TC Encore in that caliber before the Ruger.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Zogman I just got my Guns Magazine. Guess what Hornady just came out with. Tiny-Mite is the name of the article and it's about Hornady's new 17 Hornet.

Testing it they shot prairie dogs to 300 yards. The guy said there was little to no recoil and you could see your hits. It puts out a 20 gr bullet at 3650 which he describes as explodes prairie dogs. It looks a lot like the K-Hornet. The article used a Savage model 25.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman, Yea that maybe the way to go. :sniper:

People, Is yours the 20 inch barrel?? If so do you want to get rid of it??


----------

